# Gen3 Glock 19 or 23



## AIM RIGHT (Jun 19, 2011)

Both are great guns in my opinion. I'm having a hard time choosing, I love .40 s&w and have respect for the 
9mm I shoot good in both caliber so that's not the issue. I haven't owned a Glock before so please provide your opinion on which one your prefer and why? And by the why I did shoot both already and still having a hard time choosing.


----------



## billjac (Dec 11, 2011)

9mm ammo is always available and relatively cheap. For self-defense you can buy some very good +P hollow points so you're well protected. If you reload 9mm as I do it's even cheaper and the loads are limitless. Range brass is always there too.


----------



## fxlr (Jan 8, 2012)

I have a glock 19 and 26 gen 3. Love both and may purchase a gen4 19. Ammo is reasonable for the 9 more expensive for the .40. Speer gold dot 124 IMO just as good as any .40 round. I have met people that do not like 9mm and say it is not adequate, myself I would not want to be shot with a 22 cal weapon and hope in my lifetime I will never shoot another human being. I carry and also shoot about 200 rds everytime I visit the range, for me I feel the 19 is the best overall for price/performance/versitility. You probably won't shoot the 23 as often or enjoy as much, best advice I can give is try both and go with the one that YOU like most.


----------



## bowdie (Jan 9, 2012)

Love my gen 3 model 23. Preceived recoil is very managable. I converted it over to the .357 sig and found the recoil to be about the same. I like the 19 but don't see where it has any advantages. My 2 cents.


----------



## E46SC3 (Nov 24, 2011)

Biggest advantage to me for the 19 is the fact that it can carry more rounds compared to the 23. However, here in California we can only own 10 round magazines. Therefore the only advantage left for the 19 is the cost of the ammo. To me that's not enough to make me pick the 19 ...


----------



## DWARREN123 (May 11, 2006)

It would be the G23 for me since I like the 40 S&W round. :mrgreen:


----------



## Glock Doctor (Mar 14, 2011)

Everyone should own, at least, one G-19. It's the quintessential Glock!


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

If there is any possibility to this, get one of each. You won't be sorry.

Hint. If you decide upon the G23, install a smooth faced trigger (think G22) in it. The factory OEM target tends to cause small blood blisters on your index finger after 50 to 75 rounds. The smooth trigger does away with this.


----------



## AIM RIGHT (Jun 19, 2011)

I made a choice finally and went with the gen 3 Glock 19. Now let me clear the air because I love .40 S&W thats my favorite round and always 
will be, but up until this purchase i haven't owned a 9mm. What made me go with 9mm is far as range ammo i'm getting more for my money,
Glocks can run until you get tired of running them with really no issues, plus in the process I can do this with cheap ammo. This gun in my opinion
is great for range time, and for conceal carry do to the reliability of a Glock and with 9mm its about shot placement when it comes to personal protection. I know some may disagree but it works for me.Thanks for all the replies to this post and hopefully it will help someone that is having
a difficult time choosing between 19 or 23, but i must say this is my first Glock and i see many more in the future added to my collection, i love it.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Neither, unless you like ugly blocks of wood..........sorry ahead of time........


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Did you consider getting the G23 and then buying a 9mm barrel? I don't think you can get a .40 caliber barrel for a G19 though. It's too late anyway. You can't go wrong with the G19. I love ugly blocks of pastic....uh, I mean wood!:smt082


----------



## Cat (Apr 12, 2011)

.40 Just can't ask for more. Just a great caliber to shoot. I like my G20-10mm also. But the .40 handles better. I can tell you this, Most of my friends are officers. 9 out of 10 here where I live, Use .40cal, But they have the G22. And the G23-27 for a sidearm. And some also use S&W pistols.. And also you can buy the 9mm barrel for the G23 And have both..ShoOt both with one pistol.. See glock is cool :smt033


----------



## Dangerfield (Jan 8, 2012)

Gen 4, 19


----------



## Brevard13 (Nov 28, 2010)

I have shot both. Not a super huge Glock fan , but I do like them. While I love the .40 round I don't like the G23. I did however love my G19 and wish my cousin would have kept his word and sold it back to me like he promised. Oh well.



berettabone said:


> Neither, unless you like ugly blocks of wood..........sorry ahead of time........


Someone who is a fan of Beretta tries to make fun of a Glock is hilarious. I will take that ugly block of wood and have it go bang everytime instead of the Beretta that give me nothing but problems.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Both are good pistols but I like the G-19 real well and that's my favorite. Just a personal thing.:smt1099


----------



## AIM RIGHT (Jun 19, 2011)

Just an update to this thread I ended up buying the gen3 Glock 19 and the 23 :mrgreen:lol, they are both great.


----------

